# Olive nerite group order



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Folks,

Is anyone else interested in doing a group order for those guys?

www.aquaticplantdepot.com
www.azgardens.com

Both have them for under a dollar a piece. A friend from GWAPA tells me they got theirs from Wilma Duncan (a lady really, really into snails). I'll contact her.

These aren't as cool looking as the zebras, but they're apparently far hardier and demolish green spot.

Anyone?


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Count me in.
Earl


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Count me in too!

Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm in. Though if you've got green spot...up your nitrates. (~;

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That would be phosphates Bob.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

You show off, Cavan.
I meant phosphates.

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure you did. :^o 

How many are you guys looking to get? I could go for maybe 30 at that price.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll take 25


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Ill also take 25.
Earl


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

15 for me!

Barb


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

40


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Count me in as well; I want at 20.

Later,
Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Put me down for 30.

Bob


----------



## DASchafer (Jul 14, 2005)

I am interested in getting 30


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Since you're new here, could you introduce yourself?


----------



## DASchafer (Jul 14, 2005)

*Introductions*

Sorry, I should have introduced myself. My name is Doug I work with Tim and Eric at AOA. I will be at the next meeting. Some may know me already


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

I need snails. Lets order
Earl


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Yah, and I need to get rid of ramshorn, limpet, and trumpet snails without endangering my cherry shrimp. Anyone have the majic bullet?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Bait them and pull them out. 

I was going to suggest that we collect all the money at the meeting. Could anyone not able to attend send it in? I need them myself right now (for the yet-to-stabilize 44), so I'll nail down the details and let everyone know the final cost.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*excess snails*

If you have excess snails a clown loach will eat them and shouldn't bother the cherry shrimp. Trumpet snails might be hard for them to eat because they have thicker shells.

Later,
Bill


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Nah.... I've had clown loaches eat neon tetras, I can't believe they won't eat small shrimp. Any other opinions???? I could just do the finger trick. The eggs are what's really getting to me. I HATE removing them.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Try one of the smaller loaches such as the Batik. (Eric has them) They did in my trumpets right quick. They'll probably eat very small shrimp but I've seen no evidence of this. My tank is still full of cherrys.

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your tank is 135 gallons with a sump. I'd just put a cup with some bait in it in there every night and collect all the snails. I would not risk the loaches.


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

I was thinking of baiting. What about those yucky egg globs? And will the current residential snails create problems for the O. nerites?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can we have all the money together by the meeting? Those not able to attend can make alternative arrangements.

Yes? I need a few now too. To whom should they be sent?


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Does someone need to be there to recieve? If so, my address is fine and I will have my renter look for them, he's a Mr. Mom and he has access to my tanks so he can throw them in as soon as they arrive. I can drop by AOA to drop off $...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lemme know how much i owe and i'll have it in tow


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yo


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*snail eggs*

If you don't want to touch the snail eggs just scrape them off with something; an old credit card works well for scraping the glass. You don't have to remove the eggs the young will die off.
A large clown loach is risky; Bob is right a small loach should be safe.
Freshwater pufferfish also eat snails. My puffers don't bother my Ammano shrimp.

Later,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Again, I'm going to disagree with you guys here. I've been out to see Barb's tank myself, and there is absolutely no way I would put a loach of any kind in there. It's only a twenty long, and there aren't even a whole lot of hiding places yet. And Amanos are a much different thing than tiny cherry reds. 

The snails are easy enough to control and aren't really a big deal anyway. Hard work and a little patience are all that are required. 

I'm going to try to nail down the details of the olive nerite order tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

You can set traps all day long and you still won't eradicate them. They're eggs are scattered every where, including you filtration system.

You may slow them down but only till you stop setting traps. Learn to love em cause now you got em. If they get too numerous then scoop, scoop, scoop.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

What's up with the order, guys???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I talked to the people at www.aquaticplantdepot.com today.

They sell them for 59 cents a piece. Shipping is $10 flat, and there is no discount for large numbers. They also have no minimum order, so I wonder if there's really any advantage to ordering as a group.

I was assured that the snails they have are properly acclimated to fresh water.

Thoughts?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

there's always the advantage of sharing shipping costs (1-2 dollars vs 10 dollars).

on a side note, I'm considering trying the virgin/zebra snails (with shipping ~$20 for 6 at http://floridapets.tripod.com/snails_frames.htm ) and green midget shrimp from http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm (unless Eric still has some). If anyone's interested let me know.


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

oooh, count me out on the olives, I want virgin nerites. Sorry guys, but girls like pretty things. Hooha, if you order, I want 12 and I'll split shipping. Anyone else???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet that the virgin nerites are NOT acclimated to fresh water. You'd have to do that yourself most likely. 

Yes, we'd save a few bucks on shipping, but we'd also have to all get together to collect the money for them, and that might not be worth it. 

No thanks on the shrimp for now. I don't know where I'd put them right now, and I certainly don't want them in with the cherries because of hybridization concerns. 

Has this site been unbelievably slow for anyone else today?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I forgot to mention about the Virgins, Cavan is correct. They most likely will need acclimation to freshwater, so there is a risk involved with them. I had a plan to try to acclimate them, but i'd need a saltwater person's help on setting up a tank.

I will probably be getting shrimp within the next month before the weather gets too cold for shipping. Lemme know if anyone's interested.


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

8-[ Didn't realize they weren't acclimated. Ok back to the olives...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What do you guys think about ordering individually instead of as a group? I'm kind of thinking that might be better.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Since I have a salt water tank I am interested in the virgin nerites (Neritina virginea). Yes, they are a salt water species, they are also found in brackish water. I don't know if they can be adapted to full fresh water.

Cavan, since we are only a couple weeks from the next meeting it would be possible to collect money then. It would save a good bit on shipping costs.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

But if we collect the money at the meeting, we'd have to meet again to divide them up. When and where would that be? At the next meeting a month later? Or would we all have to drive somewhere to get them? I don't see that working. When you figure in the cost of gas and so on, the savings would amount to only a few dollars. 

The only way a group order would work is if we get money together at the GPASI meeting.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I could bring cash to the GPASI meeting. Are there others that are still interested?


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm already in for 10, right, Cavan? Coolect money at GPASI and divi-up at my place, oct2nd.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

as luck would have it i will not be able to make either meeting this month. I think it will be too much of a PiTa to put me in the order this time around.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

*Fyi*

Hi Everyone,
Got tired of waiting. Ordered 25 from Aquatic Plant Depot. Arrived in 5 days and all were alive.
Earl


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Earl, Congrats on taking things into your own hands. Want to sell any???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Why don't you just send for your own? If we didn't get the money for them at the zoo meeting (what happened there?), there really is no point in group ordering them as far as I can see. I may get mine next week.


----------

